# medical examination for visa 190



## livefree (Feb 4, 2014)

hi everyone....

i have a question about skilled migrant visa 190.
i logged the application online but it took me some time to upload my papers then i saw link saying.....

organize medical examination

so i pressed it and got a referral letter to do tests 

is this right or shall i wait for case officer to send me mail to do tests because i heard that that i should wait for mail to came and not do it myself just bear in mind i uploaded my papers a weak ago and i am doing it from Egypt outside Australia 

and how long do i have to wait to get visa giving i uploaded all required papers even police check but except Australian degree and Australian work experience because i never been there before.....

thank you


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi livefree,

When you complete your medical it is valid for 12 months and must still be valid at the time the case officer is deciding your application. Your initial entry date in which you have to enter and activate your visa once granted is determined by the validity left on your medicals and/or police checks. (whichever is the oldest) So if the case officer grants today and your police check was completed 6 months ago and your medicals 9 months ago you will be given 3 months to enter Australia and activate your visa. For our clients we would advise that they do the medicals now so the application is complete. As you have obtained your police check this will be the oldest and determine your initial entry date. Generally if all documents are provided it will speed up the processing of applications. DIBP currently advise it is taking 7 weeks from lodgement to be assigned a case officer for subclass 190 visas. However there is no timeframe from being assigned a case officer to complete the assessment process and some higher risk countries can take a little longer to be security cleared. 

Owen


----------



## bunnyfuture (Feb 3, 2014)

You can do health checks before you get an officer. 
It's up to you. 
Waiting time is around 7 wks to get case officer. Once you have one I think it's 4 wks 
To provide additional info. 

I don't know how long it is to process after that depends if they want more evidence. 
I've got my health checks organised so that I have no additional delay when I get the case officer.


----------



## livefree (Feb 4, 2014)

bunnyfuture said:


> You can do health checks before you get an officer.
> It's up to you.
> Waiting time is around 7 wks to get case officer. Once you have one I think it's 4 wks
> To provide additional info.
> ...


thanks bunnyfuture for your reply but there is part of site that trouble me saying

"I have already lodged my Australian visa application

You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.

Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so."

what do you think


----------



## bunnyfuture (Feb 3, 2014)

Hmm I don't know best to follow what it says 

I'm applying from uk so might be diff restrictions. If it tells you to wait 
I would wait


----------



## livefree (Feb 4, 2014)

bunnyfuture said:


> Hmm I don't know best to follow what it says
> 
> I'm applying from uk so might be diff restrictions. If it tells you to wait
> I would wait


thanks for your care.........hope it ends well


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

When you complete your medical it is valid for 12 months and must still be valid at the time the case officer is deciding your application. Your initial entry date in which you have to enter and activate your visa once granted is determined by the validity left on your medicals and/or police checks. (whichever is the oldest) So if the case officer grants today and your police check was completed 6 months ago and your medicals 9 months ago you will be given 3 months to enter Australia and activate your visa. For our clients we would advise that they do the medicals now so the application is complete. As you have obtained your police check this will be the oldest and determine your initial entry date. Generally if all documents are provided it will speed up the processing of applications. DIBP currently advise it is taking 7 weeks from lodgement to be assigned a case officer for subclass 190 visas. However there is no timeframe from being assigned a case officer to complete the assessment process and some higher risk countries can take a little longer to be security cleared.


----------



## livefree (Feb 4, 2014)

Owen Small said:


> When you complete your medical it is valid for 12 months and must still be valid at the time the case officer is deciding your application. Your initial entry date in which you have to enter and activate your visa once granted is determined by the validity left on your medicals and/or police checks. (whichever is the oldest) So if the case officer grants today and your police check was completed 6 months ago and your medicals 9 months ago you will be given 3 months to enter Australia and activate your visa. For our clients we would advise that they do the medicals now so the application is complete. As you have obtained your police check this will be the oldest and determine your initial entry date. Generally if all documents are provided it will speed up the processing of applications. DIBP currently advise it is taking 7 weeks from lodgement to be assigned a case officer for subclass 190 visas. However there is no timeframe from being assigned a case officer to complete the assessment process and some higher risk countries can take a little longer to be security cleared.


thanks Owen
i have booked medical next week.......didnt receive mail yet but i am going do medical anyway and make them upload it on e.medical 
pray for me and thanks for your reply


----------



## Ahmed77 (Feb 4, 2014)

livefree said:


> thanks Owen
> i have booked medical next week.......didnt receive mail yet but i am going do medical anyway and make them upload it on e.medical
> pray for me and thanks for your reply


what are the medical tests that you were asked to do ?


----------



## Ahmed77 (Feb 4, 2014)

livefree said:


> thanks Owen
> i have booked medical next week.......didnt receive mail yet but i am going do medical anyway and make them upload it on e.medical
> pray for me and thanks for your reply


good luck with your medical. may i ask what tests did they ask you to do ?


----------



## Proof (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi livefree,
Did it work well when you booked for medical examination before your case officer contacted you? Do you recommend us that we do the same for speeding up the process-as Owen said in his post?


----------



## Proof (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi livefree,
Was it ok when you did your medical before the email from CO? Did you find it speeding the process?


----------



## ChrisGrigg82 (Feb 20, 2015)

*What happened?*

Hi,

It would be really usefu to know what happened? Was it ok to book your medical before your case officer contacted you?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ChrisGrigg82 (Feb 20, 2015)

*When to get medicals*

Ok, I kind of have an answer after researching a bit. Apparently you can create a HAP ID and do the medical before the CO contacts you. There is a risk that the HAP ID has already been created by your CO and that will delay things due to confusion. I'm going to wait until they contact me!


----------

